# Erich's Plea:Book One of The Witchcraft Wars



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Erich's Plea: Book one of the Witchcraft Wars is the first in a trilogy of fantasy novels set in the mythical world of Kaynos.

Erich's Plea has gotten some fantastic reviews, 20 to date with a 4.5 star average - adding Goodreads and Independent bloggers I'm now at over 50 with most of them 5 star reviews 

At only $3.99 it's a bargain - check it out for yourself.​Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Actually starting to get some sales, not huge amounts but enough to keep me encouraged - love some reviews now 

Anyway for a newbie I couldn't be happier 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I've written a new blurb for Erich's Plea, I'm beginning to learn that the right kind of product description is critical.

Amazon haven't updated yet so I'll give you first peek  


The Kingdoms of Kaynos have been at peace for nearly a thousand years.  Now the ambitions of a dark sorceress armed with a new, deadly type of magic called witchcraft threaten to tear the Kingdoms to pieces.

Locked deep in the bowels of Zeaburg's infamous, horror-filled  subterranean prison the young druid Slade is haunted by a strange, recurring dream.  A dream in which his beloved father, High King Erich of Vestland, pleads for Slade's help.  

Convinced of the dreams truth Slade must somehow attempt the impossible and escape the inescapable Zeaburg prison in order to find and save his father.  

Gathering an unlikely assortment of allies along the way Slade must not only find a way out of Zeaburg prison but must also find a way to prevent what threatens to be the bloodiest, most brutal war in the history of all the Kingdoms of Kaynos.

Will an unimaginable alliance, an unlikely friendship and a forbidden love be enough to save the Kingdoms of Kaynos?

Personally I think this is a better blurb than the first one but whether that will translate into higher sales remains to be seen - humbly invite your opinions though  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
The new & improved illustrated version of Erich's Plea is now available 

The dark ambitions of a beautiful and talented elven sorceress are pitted against the combined might of a strange and unlikely group of heroes. Can the young druid Slade and his companions stop Shallendara from her evil threat to plunge the Kingdoms of Kaynos into a brutal war of conquest? Will the Grand Knight Lord Michael's unlikely alliance with Nexus, the powerful mage of Bhaal find a way to combat the new and deadly form of magic called witchcraft? Will High King Erich of Vestland be found in time or will his oldest son Ulrich destroy everything that Erich worked so hard to achieve?

All this & now, far, far more in Erich's Plea: Book One of the Witchcraft Wars - still only $1.99

Here's a short snippet from the book:-

Two months ago he had arrived at Ostland's Zeaburg prison complex and been immediately deposited in this subterranean dungeon with its smooth stone walls, mazes of corridors, very little lighting and the constant smell of death, blood, waste and decay in his nostrils. Every day he had been alternatively beaten and tortured for hours, his own screams blending with the cries, screams and moans of the other, unseen, sufferers in Zeaburg's nightmarish torture chambers. Even the rats eschewed Zeaburg, although the fleas showed no similar scruples and were an additional constant torment. Slade's body was covered from head to toe with tiny bites from the multitudes of the invidious creatures. Slade would not have believed it was possible for a place like Zeaburg prison to exist if he had not seen the horrors of it with his own eyes. Zeaburg prison well deserved its evil reputation.

Zeaburg also had a reputation for being inescapable; no one, in all its long history had ever escaped from its confines, except in death. Slade had never believed half the rumors that had surrounded Zeaburg before, now he saw clearly they were all true and worse. He also knew why those imprisoned here died and, it was said, they were glad to, death being preferable to daily life in Zeaburg. Each day that passed for Slade saw his strength being sapped; his once lean and muscular frame becoming daily more wasted. Between the pitiful amount of barely edible food, the near constant beatings or other, more inventive types of torture Slade had become a shadow of his former self. Only two things had so far prevented Slade from succumbing completely to the horrors of Zeaburg. Physically he found himself relying on the strengthening exercises practiced by the warrior monks of the Black Lotus and taught to Slade, when he was still at court, by Solomon, the current head of the monastery.

Emotionally and mentally Slade had relied upon his memories of Ming to survive each passing hour. Slade shook his head slightly at the irony, that Ming, who he had spent the past five years trying so hard to forget now haunted his every thought, waking and sleeping. It was the memories of Ming that had, for the past two months since his arrival in this demon haunted prison, given Slade the courage to endure the beatings and torture and the cold, hard stone of his underground cell. Now, for the first time, with the memory of his father's voice still ringing in his ear Slade was grateful to Ming and to her memory, for keeping him alive.

I hope you will enjoy Erich's Plea. Book Two in the series to be released at the end of June.

Cheers,
Tracey


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually that doesn't look bad in a thumbnail at all...


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Actually that doesn't look bad in a thumbnail at all...


I'm really, really happy with it and it fits the storyline so well, much better now that I think of it than the drawing of Trunk. Of course you still have to read it to understand the significance of the witchy hand...... hint, hint.



Kristen Painter said:


> Looks really good!


I wish I could thank you Kristen but all credit to David McAfee who took the artwork and made it an actual book cover.... round of applause for the vampire man. 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great News, Tracey. . . .I merged your new thread with the existing book thread for this book.  We recommend you make it a bookmark/favorite in your browser so you'll be able to add to it in the future.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Tracy and David - LOVE the cover! I've been seeing it around the forum and had to find the right spot to tell you how much I like it.

Jenna


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Tracy and David - LOVE the cover! I've been seeing it around the forum and had to find the right spot to tell you how much I like it.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks Jenna - I'm really happy with the cover, it seems to pop right out at you. Took a while though and, of course lots of help 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Trace, is Erich's Plea on Smashwords?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Trace, is Erich's Plea on Smashwords?


It is but the non-illustrated version - the drawings wouldn't convert for some reason and I'm still trying to figure out why  It's a good book without the drawings, says she so very modestly, but I just think they add a little something.

Cheers,
Trace

Oh, BTW - meant to tell you earlier - both my nieces absolutely loved Maisy May, as did I, and, perhaps even better both agreed it was pretty close to the mark in terms of being a teenager and a Christian.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Trace:

My books are illustrated. The illios converted fine. What form are your pics in?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

archer said:


> Trace:
> 
> My books are illustrated. The illios converted fine. What form are your pics in?


Hi Archer,
I added them as .jpg's to the Word doc - should I be doing something different?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

traceya said:


> It is but the non-illustrated version - the drawings wouldn't convert for some reason and I'm still trying to figure out why  It's a good book without the drawings, says she so very modestly, but I just think they add a little something.


Cool, I'll pick it up when I get paid. I would've just searched, but smashwords is borked again - sigh.

Umm... I guess the main questions are: what format are your drawings in, how were they put into the word file (linked or imported?), and what sort of text alignment?



traceya said:


> Oh, BTW - meant to tell you earlier - both my nieces absolutely loved Maisy May, as did I, and, perhaps even better both agreed it was pretty close to the mark in terms of being a teenager and a Christian.


Woohoo! That warms my heart. Thanks for letting me know. Can't talk them into writing an Amazon review, can you?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Cool, I'll pick it up when I get paid. I would've just searched, but smashwords is borked again - sigh.
> 
> Umm... I guess the main questions are: what format are your drawings in, how were they put into the word file (linked or imported?), and what sort of text alignment?
> 
> *Woohoo! That warms my heart. Thanks for letting me know. Can't talk them into writing an Amazon review, can you? *


Are you kidding  They're 14 - you'd get something along the lines of 'um, well, I really, you know, liked it'

I must write one for you, just haven't gotten around to it, my bad


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

traceya said:


> Are you kidding  They're 14 - you'd get something along the lines of 'um, well, I really, you know, liked it'
> 
> I must write one for you, just haven't gotten around to it, my bad


LOL - well, hey, if that's what speaks to teens, that's fine. Even if it's 'Dude, like, whatevz.'

No rush. I know the feeling - I've read a few indie books lately (now that i have an ebook reader - bliss!) and I'm behind on reviews - eep! Also have a beta read to do, and trying not to feel guilty about.

Hey, how'd we get onto talking about MY book on YOUR thread? Geez, I win rudeness points tonight!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Tracy and David - LOVE the cover! I've been seeing it around the forum and had to find the right spot to tell you how much I like it.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks, Jenna. It was fun to do.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

nomesque said:


> LOL - well, hey, if that's what speaks to teens, that's fine. Even if it's 'Dude, like, whatevz.'
> 
> No rush. I know the feeling - I've read a few indie books lately (now that i have an ebook reader - bliss!) and I'm behind on reviews - eep! Also have a beta read to do, and trying not to feel guilty about.
> 
> *Hey, how'd we get onto talking about MY book on YOUR thread?* Geez, I win rudeness points tonight!


Do not give it a second thought - at least we're talking about books 
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Hey, how'd we get onto talking about MY book on YOUR thread? Geez, I win rudeness points tonight!


Sheesh, nomesque. *shaking head and going Tch tch Tch*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nomesque said:


> Hey, how'd we get onto talking about MY book on YOUR thread? Geez, I win rudeness points tonight!


I'm sure there's a rule about that...


Betsy


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Uh oh, run guys. Soon we'll be deluged with scary hats and horse poop!

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Run away! RUN AWAYYYYYYYY!!!

(brandishes coconuts)
clop-clop! clop-clop! clop-clop!

Trace: My illios are jpgs, too. Wonder what the deal is? Did you convert to HTML?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

archer said:


> Run away! RUN AWAYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> (brandishes coconuts)
> clop-clop! clop-clop! clop-clop!
> ...


Aaah, that's what I did wrong - fixing as we speak, er type 
I was so tired when I first tried to upload it to Smashwords I wouldn't have been surprised if I'd tried to do it in Klingon 
Moral of the story is think before pushing buttons.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes. Yes. Always think before pressing the button.






David Dalglish


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Trace: Be sure to preview it first before you hit the button--make sure the pix came through okay.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

archer said:


> Trace: *Be sure to preview it first before you hit the button*--make sure the pix came through okay.


I actually did that.... see I'm learning 
Funny thing though I noticed that the map came through *MUCH* clearer in the Smashwords version than the Kindle version - I mean the Kindle looks fine as it is but the Smashwords one is just well, better, I just wondered why that should be 

Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrm. The Kindle version may have been condensed down to shrink the file size, maybe? Or did you upload the Kindle as say, a filtered htm but the Smashwords as a regular .doc?

David Dalglish


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Hrm. The Kindle version may have been condensed down to shrink the file size, maybe? Or did you upload the Kindle as say, a filtered htm but the Smashwords as a regular .doc?
> 
> David Dalglish


Kindle was htm - would that make a difference? Smashwords prefer .doc format so I went that way 

It's not a huge difference but the Smashwords map just looks clearer, crisper while the Kindle version, which I initially thought looked great, now I can see there's a little bit of blurring almost? Must have to do with the different formats....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not the smartest guy around, but that's the only thing I can think of that could result in quality loss. Something might have happened during the conversion from one file type to another.

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Map Gremlins?

(I'm obviously not the smartest person around, either. Ha!)


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

It does make a certain amount of sense that saving as .htm causes Word to decrease the quality of the image to 'web-safe' levels. It's the sort of thing Word would do - you know, 'helpful'?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

nomesque said:


> It does make a certain amount of sense that saving as .htm causes Word to decrease the quality of the image to 'web-safe' levels. It's the sort of thing Word would do - you know, 'helpful'?


That's got to be the answer I just found it weird - still I'm not complaining. Erich's Plea goes to print sometime in, well however long it takes for me to get my proof and send it back etc etc. So no complaints from me.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea is one of the many eligible books for the Indie Authors' Reader Appreciation contest
Buy a copy of Erich's Plea during the month of July, make a comment on my Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=28529&id=127959000550782&saved#!/pages/Tracey-Alley-The-World-of-Kaynos/127959000550782 and be in the running to win up to $100 worth of Amazon gift cards.

Only $2.99, fully illustrated version.

Cheers,
Trace

*Disclaimer - you can enter without purchase simply by commenting on my Facebook page, address above.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea - complete with new cover [the last hopefully  ] still available for only $2.99

Thanks to all those who entered the contest - winner to be announced 1 August so there's still a day or two to be eligible to win.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea: Book One of the Witchcraft Wars is now no longer sitting quite so lonely with the release of Book Two, Ursula's Quest.

Both only $2.99 - filled with action, adventure, suspense, intrigue, double-crosses and dragons and once again the subject of a new competition - details available on my Facebook page World of Kaynos

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea finally has a few reviews to its name  
Here's one - 1 of 1 people found the following review helpful:
5.0 out of 5 stars A fascinating tale of love and the temptations of power, August 14, 2010
By Christa Polkinhorn (Santa Monica, CA, USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Erich's Plea (The Witchcraft Wars) (Kindle Edition)
Erich`s Plea, the first part of Tracey Alley's trilogy of The Witchcraft Wars is a real treat for readers who love fantasy/adventure stories which are not only entertaining but also carry a deeper meaning. I was immediately pulled into the intriguing world and the characters the author created. The story deals with such ancient and archetypical themes as love in its many forms (romantic love, spiritual love, love of one's family and country, love between friends) as well as greed, jealousy, and the temptation of power and its abuse. 

Young Slade, the crown prince and heir to the Kingdom of Vestland, gives up his birthright as future king and chooses instead the spiritual life. He becomes a follower of the goddess Freya. He renounces the intrigues and politics of the court, only to become a victim of them. Imprisoned in the most horrible dungeon, ruled by the Dark One, an evil tyrant, he manages to escape with the help of a friend. While in prison, he had a recurring dream, in which his father asked for his help. Together with a motley crew of friends and companions, he sets out on a journey to save his father, his sister, and his country from a terrible calamity. 

This is a well-crafted, fascinating story, which has many layers of meaning and is both entertaining and enlightening. The beautiful illustrations add another dimension to it. I can only recommend it! I look forward to reading the second part, Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars. 

Christa Polkinhorn 
Love of a Stonemason

Still only $2.99 and Book Two:Ursula's Quest is available as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

I for one thought it was Awsome Possum!  My review od Erich's Plea is at Amazon for any who care to take a gander!  get the preview while you are there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

What happened to the poetry books? I want to read one of those Trace.  Erich's Plea was great and Ursula's Quest too, but I want some of that poetry put back up!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> What happened to the poetry books? I want to read one of those Trace. Erich's Plea was great and Ursula's Quest too, but I want some of that poetry put back up!


I'm pleased you're enjoying the series but Reflections I'm not sure I made the right decision there but just to please you M. R. I'll republish... what the heck it only sits there anyway


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

traceya said:


> I'm pleased you're enjoying the series but Reflections I'm not sure I made the right decision there but just to please you M. R. I'll republish... what the heck it only sits there anyway


Get Ronnell to make you cover with a rippling reflection pool. You don't have to publish them... lol but if you do I am buying!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all
Erich's Plea now has a fantastic new cover - courtesy of our very own Ronnell D. Porter.

Still only $2.99 and coming soon to paperback.

Just had to brag  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm a little early with this bump *but only* because I wanted to announce the giveaway promotion on Goodreads.

That's right, Erich's Plea, in print now available on Goodreads as a giveaway!!!

I'm super excited about this promotion [excuse me I briefly sounded like one of my 14 year old nieces there]  
Hoping everyone here will wish me luck for a very successful giveaway promotion.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trace--

Thanks for posting about the giveaway!

And, for the record, because you were not the last person to post in the thread, you were totally legit to post!  (The seven day rule applies when yours is the last post in the thread.)

However, if in the future, you want to post early, check with Ann or me or one of the other mods if we're not around.  If there's something time sensitive about your post, we can usually work something out.

Good luck with the promotion!

Betsy


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Trace--
> 
> Thanks for posting about the giveaway!
> 
> ...


No problem Betsy - will do


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a little early with this bump *but only* because I wanted to announce the giveaway promotion on Goodreads.
> 
> That's right, Erich's Plea, in print now available on Goodreads as a giveaway!!!
> ...


I'm glad I caught this. I'll help spread the word! That's awesome 180+ people have already signed up!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm glad I caught this. I'll help spread the word! That's awesome *180+ people have already signed up*!


Really truly? I haven't even checked it myself but that's like, wow 

Now I really do sound like my nieces


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

I seen you on here today! Cool.... Everybody go check this out! http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I seen you on here today! Cool.... Everybody go check this out! http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/


I was so excited when I saw that - I'm still such a newb that little things like that just totally make my day.
BTW I heard you made the logo for the site - very impressive 

Ronnell are you watching you may have some competition on your hands


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh no... Ronnell is the resident cover master I am just a dabbler...  Your covers are fantastic.  Almost as cool as the book!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

New review of "Erich's Plea" on Indie Fantasy Review. Thanks Tracey for sending us a copy.

http://indiefantasyreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Derek and to your friend Harry for taking the time and effort to review it.  Even though it didn't get a great review I was very encouraged by some of the very complimentary things he had to say about my writing style and ability.

Just have to work on finding a storyline he'll like I guess


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

traceya said:


> Thank you Derek and to your friend Harry for taking the time and effort to review it. Even though it didn't get a great review I was very encouraged by some of the very complimentary things he had to say about my writing style and ability.
> 
> Just have to work on finding a storyline he'll like I guess


Don't worry about what anybody likes Tracey. Concentrate on the next one. *I loved Erich's Plea*.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks M.R. - we have to be thick skinned in this business and I've had plenty of other people who have liked it so I'm not too worried.  Besides he did say I had a 'strong, flowing command of English'


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
Big thank you to all who entered the Goodreads promotional giveaway - I'm getting the copies out as fast as I can.

Hoping to have an end of October/early November release date for the final in the Witchcraft Wars series, Slade's Destiny and an anthology of short stories shortly thereafter.

As always appreciate any and all feedback, either at Amazon or my Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracey-Alley-The-World-of-Kaynos/127959000550782
You can also email me direct at [email protected]

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I noticed today that over a hundred people have added Erich's Plea to the TBR list on Goodreads - I hope everyone reads it and enjoys it  

Still only $2.99 and now available in paperback

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Erich's Plea has had some really good press lately, positive reviews and interesting interviews.

It's still available for only $2.99


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Erich's Plea, still getting great reviews, now also available in paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Erichs-Plea-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/1453600973/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
Also available at Goodreads and directly from my website [paperback only] - traceyalley.weebly.com


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you know I dropped the ridiculously high paperback price to the far more sensible price of $11.99, although you can pick it up cheaper on my website [shhh] only $9.99 - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/

Loving the reviews I've been getting and hopeful of getting many more


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Just had to tell you my sister - not a fantasy fan - finally read Erich's Plea and told me she really enjoyed it, and I know she wasn't funnin' me because she asked me for a copy of Ursula's Quest.  That totally made my day


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

In a pre-release celebration of the final book in the series - Slade's Destiny - I've discounted Erich's Plea to only $0.99 until after Christmas.  

Big thanks to all of those who've read it and reviewed it, getting a mixed bag of reviews but overall they're all pretty positive so I'm extremely happy.

Grab a copy while it's cheap for yourself or as a gift.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea was featured recently on Daily Cheap Reads which was really nice.  I've got it free at Smashwords or $0.99 here at Amazon.

Definitely need some new reviews though from those who've read it - I'm stuck on the dreaded 13 and that can't be good


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Got another great 5 star review for Erich's Plea


5.0 out of 5 stars I didn't want it to finish!, February 8, 2011
By lizzy912 - See all my reviews
This review is from: Erich's Plea (The Witchcraft Wars) (Kindle Edition)
I found Tracey Alley's debut novel Erich's Plea to be extremely entertaining in addition to being very well written. Many of the characters are very well developed; my personal favourite was the sarcastic and cynical royal soldier Wulfstan who seemed a perfect counterpoint to the more trusting main character Slade. There are quite a number of interesting characters who are forced by circumstance to work together and try to trust each other for the sake of a greater cause. 



The storyline is strong and easy to read and despite multiple point of view changes this does not make the book in any way difficult to follow. Erich's Plea largely revolves around the differences between two different forms of magic, one native to The Kingdoms of Kaynos and one introduced by the mysterious villainess Shallendara, with the foreign magic being termed witchcraft. Ms. Alley sets up a number of intriguing questions that will obviously be answered as the series progresses. 



As the chief villainess Shallendara is rarely seen in Erich's Plea with more of the action focused upon her ally known only as The Dark One. He is a sinister and shadowy figure yet has quite a few traitors in his midst, just as Slade's party has a few traitors in their midst. I thoroughly enjoyed reading this novel and am looking forward to parts two and three. In fact I was most disappointed when the story ended as I had become so involved in the storyline. 


Still only $0.99 in the lead up to the release of the final - Slade's Destiny


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Just a reminder that Erich's Plea will only be on sale till the end of April so now's a good time to grab it while it's only $0.99.  The final in the trilogy will be released at the end of March so you've got plenty of time to read this one and the follow up, Ursula's Quest, before the series ends.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Erich's Plea is still on sale for $0.99 in the lead up to the release of Slade's Destiny, coming the end of March.  You can try before you buy by sampling either from Amazon, Smashwords, Freado or my website.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

keep at it, Tracey. I have Erich's plea but haven't had time to read it yet. it's on my TBR, though


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

theapatra said:


> keep at it, Tracey. I have Erich's plea but haven't had time to read it yet. it's on my TBR, though


No rush Thea, I just hope you enjoy it


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the series is finished - Slade's Destiny is released but don't forget to start with Erich's Plea.  It's a great piece of fantasy fiction, if I do say so myself, and the overall story when you get to the end of the series should hopefully knock your socks off!

Sadly to say though the sale is now over - new pricing for all three novels is $3.45 but I guarantee it's well worth the price of a cuppa  

Cheers all - thanks to all of those who've read and enjoyed Erich's Plea and I know you'll love Ursula's Quest and Slade's Destiny.  Special thanks to Ronnell who created such incredible covers for me and to Geoff who gave me my internal illustrations.

Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Man it's been ages since I've been here.... life just totally got in my way for a while there but now I'm back and thought I'd give a plug for Slade's Destiny the final of the Witchcraft Wars series.  It tidies up loose ends, mostly, has a lot of surprise twists and a killer ending.  I'm headed back to Kaynos again after a brief foray into the world of mystery writing - I just can't do it so I'll stick with what I do best and do another fantasy series.  It might take me a while to get it going as the idea's just started fermenting and the characters are coming to life but I'll do my best.  In the meantime hope you enjoy the Witchcraft Wars


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Erich's Plea is briefly on sale for $0.99 and I thought I'd share a couple of the latest reviews:

4.0 out of 5 stars The start of a journey, August 29, 2011
By S. Poppen (USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Erich's Plea: Book One of The Witchcraft Wars (Paperback)
I don't frequently read this genre, so I was a little worried about it being able to hold my attention. Tracy has a good sense of character development and that is what impressed me most about this book. Her characters are so real, so likeable, so hateable, that they pull you forward from page to page to see what they will do next. I seldom read books that are not stand alone, so I was a little disappointed to be left hanging as to what they would do next, but I can see how readers of this genre will anxiously gobble up Tracy's next part of the trilogy. I recomment Erich's plea and just know you won't be disappointed.

5.0 out of 5 stars Great beginning to a great trilogy!, August 22, 2011
By Jessica L. Buike - See all my reviews
This review is from: Erich's Plea: Book One of The Witchcraft Wars (Paperback)
The first book in The Witchcraft Wars Trilogy is Erich's Plea, and it introduces us to a wide cast of characters including a former assassin halfling, a prince-turned-druid, a half ogre/half troll, a necromancer, a mage without memory, and more! The setting is a magical realm in which there are many species, all divided into twelve kingdoms. There is a little bit of back story in this first novel, but nothing that takes away from the action and suspense, which I appreciate - I'm not a fan of too much or too little back story in the books I read! This first book focuses primarily on Slade, the former-prince-turned-druid, and his mysterious capture by The Dark One. From the breakout (not a spoiler, trust me) to the journey ahead, this book keeps you interested!!

Reviews like that keep me smilin'   

If you haven't already, now's a great time to grab the trilogy which with Erich's Plea on sale you can get for less than $10
Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Tracey! Those reviews are great. And, your new covers are gorgeous! I'll definitely check out your books.

Lia


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

I never knew you'd released with new art work - I'm so behind with things. Looks really good Tracey and think I'll pop over to Goodreads...

Good luck

Faith


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Tracey, I love the covers.  I've been meaning to tell Steven to take a look at your books, but I think I'll just go ahead and gift him one.  


Linda


----------



## Faith (Jan 5, 2011)

Good news! I'll get over there right away! Good luck Tracey btw


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Linda and Faith - hope you enjoy


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Erich's Plea has 23 reviews on Goodreads with an average rating of 4.5 stars!

I really could not be happier with the way this series has been received.
Thank you to all who've read it and if you haven't yet why not give the series a try - it's an action packed, fun adventure story that's YA appropriate but still epic fantasy with all the suspense, intrigue, betrayals and treachery you could possibly want.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Erich's Plea is a wonderfully, intricate story of how far someone will go to save someone they love.  There's action, adventure, betrayal, intrigue, politics and a magical war brewing and only a selected few can stop Kaynos from being destroyed.  Join me on this adventure.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm really amazed at how much positive feedback I've had for this novel - the first I truly considered publishable amongst all the other books I'd written.  It's a great start to an intricate journey which is The Witchcraft Wars.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I have Erich's Plea on my Kindle and hope to start it this weekend.  I've been hearing amazing things about it.

Linda


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Linda, I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

The beginning of The Witchcraft Wars series Erich's Plea tends to ask more questions than it answers and has a great cliff hanger ending.  It's a fun, simple, fantasy adventure that both adults and teens will enjoy.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been a long time since I've promoted this little fantasy gem, the beginning of the series The Witchcraft Wars but I'm back at it again. Sales have slowed a little but it's still selling consistently and getting great reviews. Here's what some people have been saying:

*"I found Tracey Alley's debut novel Erich's Plea to be extremely entertaining in addition to being very well written. "
lizzy912 | 3 reviewers made a similar statement

"This is book has set the scene for an epic fantasy trilogy and I can't wait to get my hands on the next one. "
S. Shove | 3 reviewers made a similar statement*


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Hoping to sell well at the medieval fair in July - intending to bring in a bunch of books, hire a stand and sell 'signed by the author' books. Wish me luck


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

I read a very good review about this book but I cant seem to remember where I saw it. I think it was last summer around some giveaway.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Wizard - hope you bought a copy


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Still looking for advice as to whether or not I should go to the expense of shipping in a hundred or so copies of the three novels and trying to sell them at the medieval fair.  Has anyone else done this and if so, what was your experience?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
I ended up having a really successful sale at the Medieval fair with over 100 copies of Erich's Plea sold and most people also buying the other two books in the series.  I'll admit to having extremely sore hands after signing so many books but it felt wonderful to have the sale and meet readers in person.  Really glad I decided to go ahead with the sale.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I know I'm probably greedy but I'm still chasing reviews for this opening novel in The Witchcraft Wars series.  Anyone who might have read it but not yet reviewed it I'd love it if you could    

Cheers,
Trace


----------

